# Name spelled wrong on SS card??



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi. Was wondering if any of you have experienced having your child's name spelled incorrectly on his/her SS card. I'm not sure what steps to take to correct it. As far as I can tell on the SSA website, I will need our DD's birth cert to change her name and get another card.

We have not gotten her birth cert in the mail yet, because the hospital told us to wait several weeks and then send the state dept the request form for her birth cert along w/ the $12 fee. Now, I'm not sure where the mistake was made - I wonder if her name is also wrong on her birth certificate.







: If that's the case, I don't want to send in the birth cert request because it explicitly says at the top of the form that the fee is non-refundable if they cannot find record of that person's birth. Not that $12 is a huge deal, I just don't want to go through the hassel of requesting it under one spelling, when they really have it filed under the other spelling.

The really frustrating part is that DH KNOWS he spelled her name correctly on the forms the hospital gave him to fill out. In fact, he took a picture of the form, as sort of a keepsake....so we have physical proof that it is not our mistake that our daughter's middle name is now "Alexander"


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

bummer! this hasn't happened to us...but I guess I'd start with the SS administration. Could have been their mistake. If not, then at least they'd probably be able to direct you to what you need to do next to get it corrected, ya know? Good luck!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

My oldest DD's name was too long for the SSC. So her middle name on the card is "Elizabe" The top line (where the first and middle name goes) only has 17 spaces, counting spaces. Could that be your poblem? If you were going for Alexanderia, or something (I've never seen it spelled that way, but it is possible







) then maybe they ran out of space? Just a thought,, since that is what happened to us. We did call and check on it, and that is what they told us, the name was too long.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS's name is also too long for the card. But it cuts off the end of his last name.

I think that if it is their mistake and you can prove it that they will probably make you a new one.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I am going through this. DD2's name was wrong on her SS card as well. I finally was able to go in to the courthouse and attempt to get a copy of her BC to see if it was wrong there. I told the clerk what was going on and she looked it up on the computer for me before I payed the $17.00fee.







Turns out that it is wrong on there as well, for me it gets difficult because I had to contact the head dept 300 miles away, they claim it is wrong on the form my MW and I filled out. I have to have my MW file a change of name form and pay 20 bucks and it will fixed. But they did tell me that if DD2 had been born in a hospital that they were responsible for fixing the name within the first year of birth.

If you get the BC corrected, and they did tell me if I had paid for a copy now that they would be the corrected copy free later on, then you just have to take that to the SS office and get a new card. HTH Amy


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

If it is wrong on the birth cert then you will NOT be able to change it.. You will have to get an amend for it stating that it is wrong.. My sons name would not fit on his (Jonothan JrehKaia Brandeis Imire Schulist) so he has 2 amends.. One saying that he has some more names and the other saying that the fathers birthdate is wrong. Maybe its different for you. I sure hope so cos having those amends suck big time.. Now instead of his birth cert being one page its 3! And it will be 4 when his fathers name finally gets on it

His father died before he was born and they HAD to be present in order to get the name on the birth certificate.. Umm How when he is dead???!?! So anyway they did not put his name on there but they put a birthdate.. How crazy is that.. and it isnt even the right birthdate!!


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

The Social Security Administration made the mistake with my eldest daughter's social security card. They used the letter P instead of D to begin her middle name. When I contacted them, basically I was told "too bad so sad", they refused to review the file & see that both the application & her birthcertificate were spelled correctly. I had to reapply w/ a name change. So she's always had an alias according to them.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

We haven't even received either card yet. Is this normal? Looks like I'll be having length problems too because our son has 4 middle names.


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

They did this with my 6yo as well -spelled her middle name wrong. Fortunately the BC was correct, so I just brought in the BC, they had me do a name change form and they fixed it no problem.

Which reminds me I need to go file my newest babe's birth to even get a BC, so he can get a SS #....


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

My dd's name is spelled incorrectly on her SS card- Cecelia instead of Cecilia. I went to fix it once, but the woman wanted two other forms of ID (ummm, she was 3 mo old) and told me to come back with a baptism record or something in addition to her birth certificate.

So two years later I figure it's close enough. My SS card is wrong (Megan Elliot instead of Megan Elliott) and I never had an issue with it.









However, this little thread reminds me that I still haven't gotten a BC for my boy- and he's 6 months old! Yipes. I guess I'd better get on that- I have no idea why the county didn't send me one.


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

My ds's name was misspelled on his SS card, and I just called them and said "Hey, my son's name is spelled wrong" and they fixed it and sent me a new one. This was in 1997 though.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

this happend with my 3yo DS SS card and I KNOW we gave the correct name because we were asked to respell it twice (over the phone). His middle name is Kayne and they mispelled it Cayne.

I had to bring a reciept from the DR. office with his full correct name to the SSA office. they would not accept anything else. (not even his correct BC!







: ) it was actually quite simple to fix though.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, mommas, for all the input! I called the hospital and they transferred me to medical records. The woman I spoke with graciously admitted that she is the one who screwed up our paperwork. She said that she would file for a name change on the birth certificate, which will take about a month to process. At that point, I'm supposed to send in the birth cert request form. Then it will take about 6-8 weeks for them to mail it to me. THEN, I'll have to go down to the SSA building and get her name corrected with them and apply for a new card.

Sheesh.

I guess her middle name is Alexander for the next 3 months or so.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I did have a friend who had her name spelled incorrectly on her SS card and it did come up as an issue with her financial aid. Not that they took away her money, but she had to take care of it before they'd release her money. And, as a teacher, I know that schools in my state have been pretty stict lately with names. They used to put "aliases" into the computers but now they won't. Suddenly one day last year the spelling of my students' names changed. The school will only use the name on SS card now. I'm not sure what they do with those who don't have one.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

When I tried to get a replacement SS card for DD1 I was told that what they have in the system and the paperwork I have, birth certificate and shot record, were different so we could not get a replacement card. I asked what info was different and they told me that due to new rules since 9/11 that can't give me that info. When I asked what to do to have the incorrect information changed they said I had to bring in 3 pieces of id from the approved list with the correct information. What 9 year old has 3 pieces of approved id and they still won't tell me what's wrong so I can bring something that has the right information. It could be name, birth date, race, place of birth, parents name, who knows? Well they know but won't tell. To this date we can't get a new card just a printout. You have to love government agencies


----------



## shee_na (May 6, 2007)

I'm 22 and my name is spelled differently one way on my ss card and another on my birth certificate. I've never had problems and when I was little my mom didn't want to pay to get it changed. The only time I had a problem was when I went to take my nursing boards for my license. Its irritating but has never caused a problem for me.


----------

